# White ink problem with Textjet 4880 Polyprint



## stevealex (Jul 30, 2014)

Hi Guys after 3 years with this machine I have a problem. One of the whites ran dry and it stopped printing white. I have filled up since and run 3 power cleans but do not seem to get any white coming through, any ideas.


----------

